# strains with low or no odor at all?



## BUDZ420 (Sep 18, 2006)

im trying to find some low odor strains for my next grow and was wondering if anybody could suggest somthing for me i found a strain called crystal ship from reeferman seeds it said low odor, has anybody ever grew it or smoked it before that could give me some tips about it cus i will be growing that soon.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 19, 2006)

Do you grow indoors? If so just buy a carbon filter and push enough air through and you don't have to worry so much about smelly but. No unless you are growing something like Grape Skunk.


----------



## BUDZ420 (Sep 19, 2006)

i have one already. im just interested in buying some low odor strains


----------



## BUDZ420 (Sep 19, 2006)

anyone ?


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 20, 2006)

google it.


----------



## BUDZ420 (Sep 20, 2006)

r u  for real or u trying to start sumthin cus maybe i dont want to google it i trust the people at this site and this site only


----------



## sombro (Sep 20, 2006)

indoor or outdoor?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd stay clear of any skunk crosses, or white strains. They tend to stink.
I've had a strain mentioned low odor and still reak come harvest.

I would recommend browsin the seedbanks. Then comparing the name to the strain list the HGB or TBG posted. It will tell you the name and the cross that made it. After seein the strain list I think you'll see that its hard for us to help ya out, as there are so many.
After you pick a few choices out from the seedbank, I'd post em up and see who has experience with them.


----------



## BUDZ420 (Sep 20, 2006)

it will be for indoors


----------



## sombro (Sep 20, 2006)

northern lights is supposed to be pretty low odour


----------



## BUDZ420 (Sep 21, 2006)

what about northern lights #5.? cus i was looking at some pics of the in a ht mag it looked really good


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 1, 2006)

does anyone know of any really good ways to mask odor in an outdoor grow? and perhaps some strains which don't smell like anything at all unless you go right up and sniff them?


----------



## astra007 (Oct 2, 2006)

you hit it on the nail - NL or NL#5 are low odor as are most of the hashplants or kush.  take yer pick of any of them.  im doing kotton kandy kush and no odor.  along side juicy fruit #3,  no odors.  i'll fine ya some others but the ICE and K2 are good too.


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 11, 2006)

The vietnamese weed around this area is almost totally smell free.  I was talking to one of the runners and he told me that they use this strain for that very reason.  He says they can pack a house full and not have to worry about carbon filters as it has no smell.  Even the children in the family living at the grow homes no nothing about it.

I was purchasing large quantities of this stuff for a while and I can say from experience that it is always the same strain, and always has no smell.  The quality is only 7 out of 10 on the best of days, so I believe potency suffers slightly.  They don't care though as he said a 7 out of 10 sells just as well as an 8 out of ten, and most weeds around here don't get more potent than that.  It's rare to find the 9 or 10 stuff unless you grow it yourself or there is a blue moon in the forcast.  Like I sayed the quality goes up and down as they sometimes use growers whom they teach quickly and then put to work right away.  I'm sure a clone of this and done properly could bring a solid 8 out of 10.

Unfortunately I don't know the name of the strain and my friend doesn't either.  It probably was a seed they brought from home or purchased and then it just caught on.  The vietnamese do not care for strain names or for even changing their selection.  It is all just production quantity and money.  It seems they have found a big producer that has medium potency and no smell, and this is perfect for their needs.  I do think they are going to have to change the strain soon as it has been the same weed for over four years now and from feedback I here on the street is that people are getting sick of it.  Most are searching out new sources.

Sorry for the ramble.  Some of it pertained to this thread anyways.  If you can get a cutting of this stuff you would have no smell problems forsure, but i'm sure you don't live in the Toronto area.  But if they can finds a strain like that, i'm sure you can too with enough luck and patience.

TGT


----------

